
Do you think this website product has a market? - deepak057
We have been working on an opinion-sharing based social network - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;circleshouts.frendsdom.com<p>do you think this product has a market, why or why not. Also, is there any feedback or general thoughts that you can provide? Thanks in advance for any help.
======
jlg23
My $0.02:

* Cut out all the geek-talk-crap: html5 = mobile friendly? h-t-m-what? nobody cares. "mobile friendly".

* Don't rely on terms you just introduced (halfway) . "Circle is basically.." and the next point says "You can create Posts within your circles".

* What exactly makes that site different from a simple FB-group? ("You don't have to be a reader or watch the news, you get it all in one place. One can follow "Times of India (news paper)" circle to see the news and people's opinions on Current affairs. " \- that's essentially liking a FB-page/joining an FB-group)

* "material design philosophy" \- I know what you mean, but you just lost 99% of your potential target audience here.

Edit: And, make your landing page faster to load - even after commenting here
the tab with your landing page is _still loading_ (though I admit I'm in a
place where connectivity really sucks).

